# Can I use a storage unit for printing?



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm going to be getting the Brother Surecolor F200 printer and was wondering if a storage unit would be acceptable to work in. I've recently found a 420 Sq ft storage unit for rent. 

the previous person who used it had it for a recording studio and build a wall with insulation and a door, so once you lift the roll up door you get an entrance through a reg size door into the unit. This unit is heated, so during winter time it is warm at room temp. 

Would this be fine to keep a printer in or should I find something else?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You should be okay assuming you can maintain the temp and humidity required by your printer.


----------



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

It has adjustable heat gauge and I would have a dehumidifier in the unit.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

nurbs said:


> I'm going to be getting the Brother Surecolor F200 printer and was wondering if a storage unit would be acceptable to work in. I've recently found a 420 Sq ft storage unit for rent.
> 
> the previous person who used it had it for a recording studio and build a wall with insulation and a door, so once you lift the roll up door you get an entrance through a reg size door into the unit. This unit is heated, so during winter time it is warm at room temp.
> 
> Would this be fine to keep a printer in or should I find something else?




Did you mean the Epson F2000 Printer?

The Epson does seem to exhibit the ability to cope with a wider variation of humidity and temperature then many other printers. That being said I think you should look for a place other than a storage unit to set up your operation. It would be difficult to keep at a proper humidity - temperature level 24/7. But the simple fact is that if you get a lot of business (which I'm sure you're hoping for) you be spending hours a day in a "closet". Not a very happy, comfortable atmosphere.

_


----------



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

I managed to find a nice open layout for really cheap. Going to move in at the end of the month as I have a cast on due to a fractured finger and will be taking that off in 2 weeks. Now I am just waiting on my Spectra 3000 to be completed and shipped


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

looks nice


----------



## Emortal (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats on your purchase


----------



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks. Now I just need to decorate, lol.


----------



## theguess (Aug 19, 2010)

nurbs said:


> Now I am just waiting on my Spectra 3000 to be completed and shipped


When are you expecting to get the Spectra 3000. Did you to NJ to see it in action and get the tranning .


----------



## nurbs (Oct 27, 2012)

theguess said:


> When are you expecting to get the Spectra 3000. Did you to NJ to see it in action and get the tranning .


I wont have the time to go down to Nj. I'll be doing the training over Skype once the printer arrives around mid Oct.


----------

